
'New California' declares 'independence' from the rest of the state - puppetmaster40
https://twitter.com/i/moments/953446924165693440
======
JoeAltmaier
CA should be two states, but not cut that way. Cut geographically at Monterey
(a fault line anyway). Call them California, and Southern California. That
way, SCal has to pay for the water they steal from the Sacramento River, among
other benefits. So they might actually start conserving water.

